# Don’t know how to bathe



## Ts93 (Oct 6, 2020)

This is my bird. We called him lady but found out he’s actually a man. I always spray them because they do not understand how to bathe. I thought I’d try again but with a dish instead of a bird bath. He went in and then just sits there. He lightly shook his head every once and a while and opened his wings and now he thinks he took a bath. So intelligent 😂. He is so content in the bath. Love this dumbass


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Consider yourself lucky! I have 12 tiels and most wouldn't think of getting in a bowl of water for a bath! They expect (and get) a spray shower with one of those garden spray bottles. That's a very good looking young whiteface you have there.


----------



## Jcas004 (May 24, 2021)

My 5mth old Kiwi has taken 2 baths so far and I use the same kind of dish..he loves it!?? I believe it's time to give him a bigger dish so he can have more room to play in.. but it will be the same depth!


----------



## Biscuit1114 (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful white face you have there. It is so important to keep the dander down. Some cockatiels like showers as long as you are not directly spraying them.


----------



## Heidivg (Apr 11, 2021)

My 4 month old cockatiel has taken a bath in her water dish 2x. My parrot used to also take her bath in her water dish, even though I put down a pie plate full of warm water. 
Every time I run the water in the sink and Sami is on my shoulder she will run down my arm and drink from the faucet. A couple days ago she actually stuck her head under the water and “ran” through the stream a couple times. She loved it. I guess I found out how she will take her bath. LOL


----------



## Heidivg (Apr 11, 2021)

Jcas004 said:


> My 5mth old Kiwi has taken 2 baths so far and I use the same kind of dish..he loves it!?? I believe it's time to give him a bigger dish so he can have more room to play in.. but it will be the same depth!
> View attachment 93666


Looks like Kiwi is a girl.


----------



## silpugs (Oct 27, 2016)

I have to say that I agree with all the responses you received. All three of mine do not like to bath but once in a while they do in the water. Very rare. I keep a spray bottle near by the cage to help reduce dust. Mine will not even get in a sink to spray. Normal, Your baby is gorgeous. 😍


----------



## Jcas004 (May 24, 2021)

Heidivg said:


> Looks like Kiwi is a girl.


I'm pretty sure Kiwi is a boy, because he's been saying pretty bird, sweet bird and pretty pretty bird, just recently started saying kiiiiiwiiiiii...lol I thought he might be a girl as well but was told a he when bought him. Hence why we named Kiwi a name for either or, but recently this birds started talking and does a lot of gibberish which I've been trying to make out if he's saying anything else. He's still so young and molting so I guess time will tell..but if he is a she then she can talk which I read is rare!


----------

